# VMware Fusion/FreeBSD multiple IP's Virtual NICS



## z3R0 (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok, so I'm running FreeBSD inside VMware Fusion and I want to use Jails to create a couple of servers.

Now I want to be able to access these servers from outside VMware Fusion.

I'm a little confused. VMware assigns one IP to the virtualized FreeBSD install, so how would I connect to the Jails from outside of fusion?

Would I need to create virtual NICS in Fusion or...???

Here's what I want to set up


```
VMware Fusion
          --> FreeBSD (IP 1)
               --> Jail 1 Redmine (IP 2) (apache, mysql, mod_ruby/mongrel)
               --> Jail 2 SVN (IP 3)
               --> Jail 3 Cruise Control (IP 4)
```

I'm not sure if this would help: http://communities.vmware.com/docs/DOC-8013

Hope this makes sense.

Thanks!
z3r0


----------



## rhyous (Oct 29, 2009)

My guess is the VMWare fusion would only bridge traffic to the IP it knows about.

So if there is a way to create multiple vmnets, that would tell VMWare fusion about multiple IP Address and just might work.


----------



## z3R0 (Nov 1, 2009)

Well I just upgraded to VMware Fusion 3 and it allows you to create up to 10 virtual NICs(vmnet) per virtual machine. I'm just having trouble installing FreeBSD 7.2 on it, for some reason the install fails. Usually is a straight forward process. I'm going to wait for the 8.0 realease and try again, since I'll need to upgrade either way.

Thanks!

z3r0



			
				rhyous said:
			
		

> My guess is the VMWare fusion would only bridge traffic to the IP it knows about.
> 
> So if there is a way to create multiple vmnets, that would tell VMWare fusion about multiple IP Address and just might work.


----------



## brd@ (Nov 1, 2009)

You do not need virtual NICs for this, just assign more IPs to the existing NIC in your virtual machine. Make sure you bridged the network over, then VMWare will just let it pass through.


----------

